# Occupancy tax



## turkel (Sep 4, 2006)

I was charged an occ. tax in Kauai at the KBC.  I don't remember paying this before.  Isn't this double dipping?  You pay property taxes why is an occ. tax allowed?  I asked several of Marriotts personal and the only answer I got was the state of Hawaii mandates it. 
  Has anyone else been hit with this tax?  What about the other islands?
Pam


----------



## sjacobs11 (Sep 4, 2006)

Are you owners at KCB or traders? I don't believe we've ever been charged this fee...but DID pay as traders in Maui last week (in a non-Marriott resort).


----------



## dvc_john (Sep 4, 2006)

This is a state of Hawaii tax. I pay it on my HGVC stays in Waikiki.


----------



## turkel (Sep 4, 2006)

I am a Marriott owner but this was an exchange.  I still think it is a double tax though.  If you own a condo or a fractional share in a condo you pay property taxes.  Can the state of Hawaii then charge you an occ. tax on your property?  I was told both owners and exchangers pay this fee.


----------



## turkel (Sep 4, 2006)

I have also stayed at my home resort and was not charged an occ. tax.
Shame on Hawaii.


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 4, 2006)

How much was it?


----------



## ronatpegasus (Sep 4, 2006)

Hawaii likes to double dip.  To quote the info in our current stay at Westin on Maui (from Interval International) "A State of Hawaii Transient Occupancy Tax is assessed on all units.  The amount collected ranges from USD $3.00 to $8.25 per unit (based on size of unit), per night."

Doesn't make any difference whether you own or trade in!:annoyed:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 4, 2006)

*Wave Of The Future?*

How long can it before the other tourism-heavy states start copying Hawaii & levying "transient occupancy" taxes of their own on timeshare owners checking into their own units? 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 4, 2006)

Or daily 'resort fees' as so many hotels are doing these days?

Brian


----------



## turkel (Sep 4, 2006)

It was $5.02 per day.  Not a big deal, but I hate paying for something I shouldn't have to, IMO it is a double tax.


----------



## camachinist (Sep 4, 2006)

I recall the same charge at MAW (Waiohai) a couple years ago when we exchanged in there. It's kinda like a hotel tax on "transients" like us (non-owners) 

Compared to what I normally pay on hotel rooms, it was a pittance. MAW was so worth every nickel 

Pat


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 4, 2006)

Kauai timeshare owners do not have to pay this tax "yet" but in Maui, you pay the real estate tax as well as the TOT. That is double taxation because they want to stop the timeshare development. 

We do not spend enough tourist dollars like hotel guests do.  What can we do about it? Go and pay the tax or just not go? We have no vote because we don't live there. 

Maui is getting so busy that soon enough, nobody wants to go there anymore and then the tax will be removed because they want us again coming to their island. It's not only the timeshares but all the other construction too and the traffic is horrible.


----------



## ZCar (Sep 4, 2006)

Emmy,
We have paid the VOCC Tax at least since March 27, 2004 at Kauai Beach Club, Ko'Olina, Maui and even Waiohai. No one escapes the tax, owners nor exchangers. We were exchangers at Waiohai. 
It is State of Hawaii tax, not a resort fee.
Where did your info that Kauai timeshares don't have to pay it come from?
Or is it hidden in some form on your statement upon checkout?

It's really no different than Hotels having to charge a tax for the city they're in. Anaheim, CA for instance.
Or sales tax upon gas taxes, etc. California, for instance.
I don't care for the tax either, but it really doesn't matter what one's opinion may be, it's there. 
I didn't have any say about the sales tax being added to the gas tax in CA a number of years ago. They did it without me and it varies by County.


----------



## cp73 (Sep 5, 2006)

turkel said:
			
		

> I was charged an occ. tax in Kauai at the KBC.
> Pam



After I read your posting I went and looked at ours from Waiohai...We were also charged $5.80 per day...Didn't pay attention to that until I read you posting. How was your trip?


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 5, 2006)

ZCar said:
			
		

> Emmy,
> We have paid the VOCC Tax at least since March 27, 2004 at Kauai Beach Club, Ko'Olina, Maui and even Waiohai. No one escapes the tax, owners nor exchangers. We were exchangers at Waiohai.
> It is State of Hawaii tax, not a resort fee.
> Where did your info that Kauai timeshares don't have to pay it come from?
> ...


Zcar, what is a VOCC tax? I read recently that Maui timeshare owners have to pay a new tax besides real estate taxes too. I believe it is the TOT tax that renters pay at timeshare resorts and at hotels too. I also read that some islands do not have this tax yet for timeshare owners. If a timeshare owner pays it, why would a renter or a friend pay it again?

If we paid this tax in Maui, then I wasn't aware of it and it may have been in our maintenance fees all these years. All I know is that our friends and renters have paid a TOT tax at the front desk when they check out so I warn them about it before they go. 

VOCC tax and TOT, what are these taxes for anyway?

Recently, there were a lot of discussions about it in the timeshare forums and several people wrote to the Mayor or council people in Maui. Not that it did any good as we do not live there so cannot vote for someone else instead.

If I didn't like the islands so much, I would not go again. There are plenty countries to visit in South America that are also very nice but we have our timeshare weeks in Maui.


----------



## jancurious (Sep 5, 2006)

These new taxes on tourists are popping up all the time as local communities and areas  try to raise revenue and shift the burden away from residents.  

Last week Alaska voted in a $50 "head tax" on every visitor arriving by cruise ship.  In Venice, the mayor wants to charge visitors $13 per person.  The Aeolian Islands (off of Italy) plans a 5 euro per-person fee next year.

Let's face it, none of us are not going to travel somewhere new & exciting because of these minor "taxes", which is why they are probably proliferating. But are they fair???

Jan


----------



## ZCar (Sep 5, 2006)

Emmy,
This tax, noted as VOCC on Marriotts statements, is a State of Hawaii tax on every night you occupy the unit. It has nothing to do with property taxes, maintenance fees, etc. It is a stand-alone, State imposed tax.
Call it TOT or VOCC, we all pay it.

Maybe each Hotel/Timeshare should have a sign explaining that the tax is imposed by Hawaii, collected for every night stayed upon check-out and is not a resort fee.

I think every gas pump should have a BIG sign stating all of the taxes one pays for a gallon of fuel. 

You asked: "What are these VOCC or TOT taxes for?" ... who knows.
Maybe for big conventions to bring in more tourists?


----------



## JimC (Sep 5, 2006)

Any location that has significant tourism charges special taxes or fees designed to generate revenue from tourists even if the tax disproportionately affects the tourist.  Hotel taxes, rental car fees, airport fees, toll roads, and the transient taxes levied against timeshares all fall into that area.  They make sense as a way to spread the cost of providing infrastructure that tourists benefit from


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 5, 2006)

jancurious said:
			
		

> Last week Alaska voted in a $50 "head tax" on every visitor arriving by cruise ship. In Venice, the mayor wants to charge visitors $13 per person.


Jancurious, I don't call a $50 "head tax" minor. If they guarantee the sun with it then it would be OK and I wouldn't mind it so much. 

PS. I have called our Maui timeshare today to ask what all these taxes are about in Maui and he explained it to me. It is too much to post here now but I may later, when we receive our quarterly letter which is in the mail.


----------



## rifleman69 (Sep 5, 2006)

We paid about $30.00 for a week at Bali Hai Villas on Kauai just a few weeks ago.   Also remember being charged last year with it as well.   I like the $3.00 admin fee they charge though (BS)


----------



## turkel (Sep 6, 2006)

cp73,  We had a wonderful time.  Quite possibly our best vacation with Marriott yet.  I have to say I love the KBC.  The kids ate free at the buffett every morning and the room service was not only a pleasure but an absolute necessity with two weary children after a go go day.  Twice my son (10yrs) fell asleep before room service arrived.  I am sure other adults at the KBC benefitted from us not bringing two over tired children to the rest. 
    We also toured Waiohai and although the rooms are in better shape and 2 bed compared to the 1 bed we got at KBC I would have to say for us the KBC is a better choice.  Both our children are excellent swimmers but there is no way I would allow my son at the beach of W without me in the water with him the surf is far rougher and the rocks can be quite dangerous. 
    The new Murphy beds they plan on putting in (October06) will also be a vast improvement to the sofa beds,way to go Marriott!!!
     I hope your trip was just as wonderful 
Pam


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Nov 4, 2008)

*Occupancy Tax at Marriott Waiohai (MAW)*

I realize that I am posting to an old thread, but wanted to put this information out for reference and/or comments.

I just spent a week (as a guest of an owner's exchange) at the Marriott Waiohai (MAW).  The Occupancy Tax was $7.19/night.  [Oct. '08]

I did not expect to pay any taxes to the resort, but after reading information on this BB it seems that I should have expected it!

BTW, I'm a new tugger -- and love the information exchange here.  I'm just in the process of getting in contract for my 1st TS week (at MGO.)  Thanks


----------



## Clemson Fan (Nov 4, 2008)

jancurious said:


> These new taxes on tourists are popping up all the time as local communities and areas try to raise revenue and shift the burden away from residents.


 
Amen.  As a Hawaii resident myself I actually think they need to increase the tax burden on tourists.  The Hawaii residents are heavily taxed which I think is very unfortunate given the already very high cost of living here.  There's a 4.7% General Excise Tax which is charged on EVERYTHING including food and medical services as well as a pretty significant state income tax.  The general excise tax significantly hurts small businesses.  

The standard of living for the average Hawaii resident is not that good given the high cost of living and housing.  There is an incredible amount of multigenerational living here where multiple families occupy one house.

I also think the property tax is way too low for non-residents who own property here.  The homestead exemption here is laughable which IMO makes property taxes really cheap for non-residents.  This has a cause and effect of really driving up real estate prices which trickles over to the non-resort housing and really drives up those housing prices.  Thus, the average Hawaii resident can't afford their own place and they need to live with multiple families.  There are so many homes and condos here that are owned by rather rich mainlanders that just sit empty most of the year except for a few weeks to a few months that it really hurts the average Hawaii resident.  I think the state should raise property taxes significantly along with giving a substantial homestead exemption so the raise in property taxes would be the burden of the vacation home owners.

I personally think Hawaii residents should really not have to pay any state taxes with the amount of tourism this state generates.  The tourism ain't going to go away based on increased taxes to the tourist.  It may go away for other reasons like a major recession on the mainland, but not for increased tourism taxes.


----------



## JimC (Nov 4, 2008)

If the tax program is properly structured residents and visitors share the financial burden for infrastructure and government services.  No one group should be exempt from paying or paying a disproportionate amount.


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 5, 2008)

Post deleted as I accidentally replied to a very old post.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Nov 5, 2008)

JimC said:


> If the tax program is properly structured residents and visitors share the financial burden for infrastructure and government services. No one group should be exempt from paying or paying a disproportionate amount.


 
When you have a resource it should be used to it's maximum benefit.  In Alaska not only do the residents not pay state taxes, but they get paid for being residents of Alaska because of the oil.  I'm not advocating that, but there's no reason for Hawaii residents to be so heavily taxed as they are.  This is the 6th state I've lived in and it has by far the largest local tax burden of any of the states I've lived in.  The residents and local businesses all struggle with the tax burden.

I don't think it's right to have these big multimillion dollar homes and condos sit empty with ridiculously low property taxes while the local residents commonly have 2-5 families in one house.  It's almost like a 3rd world country in some parts of the state.  You should take a drive up the Waianae Coast on Oahu where it's a scene out of the depression with tent cities on every other beach, and most of these homeless people have one or more jobs.  Hawaii's got one of the largest homeless populations in the country.

[Political comment removed - Makai Guy, BBS Administrator]


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 5, 2008)

*Old, Shmould.*




iconnections said:


> Post deleted as I accidentally replied to a very old post.


Shux, I send in replies to old entries at every opportunity.  

Dredging up & dusting off old discussion topics is lots more fun than starting new ones willy-nilly. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JimC (Nov 5, 2008)

[Response to political comment deleted - Makai Guy, BBS Administrator]


----------

